# Were your/are your parents divorce?



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

My parents were high school sweethearts. They married when they were 18 years old and stayed together until my dad died. They were both 59 when he passed. My mom remarried a few years later and she and her second husband have been together for almost 8 years.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Parents divorced before I turned 2 , didn't really made much of an impact 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Cal said:


> Are your refers to now, though in some cases parents end up getting back together(though rare, I do know somebody who has had this happen before), so it would be in past tense.


But regardless, they'd answer that question as, "yes." Haha.


----------

